# Mini w/ Computer Monitor



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

So, I'm thinking getting another monitor for the office and attach a Mini to it.

- I need HDMI
- HDCP
- Audio

Is anybody doing this? What monitor did you get? 

Also: I already have a secondary attached to my iMac and I'm wondering what the behavior would be when I attach another monitor w/ a Mini to the iMac?


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, here's the monitor that I just ordered - 2 HDMI

http://www.amazon.com/VN247H-P-24-I...&keywords=Asus+-+23.6"+LED+HD+Monitor+VN247HP


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

yokito said:


> Well, here's the monitor that I just ordered - 2 HDMI
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VN247H-P-24-I...&keywords=Asus+-+23.6"+LED+HD+Monitor+VN247HP


What are you doing for audio?


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

The monitor has built-in speakers and a headphone jack.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

As expected the built-in speakers are not that great - so I grabbed a pair of unused computer speakers and plugged them into the headphone jack - problem solved.


----------

